# New baby Dexter



## happybleats

Blossom brought home a handsome gift!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Ooohh such a pretty little thing. Welcome to the world little sweetie. :cow:


----------



## Jubillee

Awwwwwww I love it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww such a gorgeous calf.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Sfgwife

happybleats said:


> Blossom brought home a handsome gift!!
> View attachment 189425


Too cute! Was she bred to a belted galloway?


----------



## happybleats

No. His dad is a solid black dexter. Im confused about the white as well. Mom is registered..dad was not. But we met both his parents. Dad was red and mom was black. ???


----------



## Sfgwife

happybleats said:


> No. His dad is a solid black dexter. Im confused about the white as well. Mom is registered..dad was not. But we met both his parents. Dad was red and mom was black. ???


That is crazy pants! Dexters can have white on their udder and a very small white spot by a hip but not faces. My first thought was a herford because of his mask. But thought no way. Then later i had an ah ha and thought mini herford maybe? Baldies are about the only that give the mask like that. A holstein will give random spots. But he is a cutie either way! Congrats.


----------



## happybleats

I agree. Our nieghbor has herford and we have had his bull in our pasture before..but we didn't have a bull then. Had a handsome red Hertford dexter cross bull born that year. So maybe?? That might have happened again.


----------



## happybleats

Kind of a bummer as the reason we bought a bull is to keep the breed pure. Poor fencing doesn't help. We are just happy everyone's healthy


----------



## ksalvagno

How cute!


----------



## Tanya

@happybleats mother nature does not always work to our expectations. He is beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Sfgwife

happybleats said:


> I agree. Our nieghbor has herford and we have had his bull in our pasture before..but we didn't have a bull then. Had a handsome red Hertford dexter cross bull born that year. So maybe?? That might have happened again.


Hahahha sounds like someone had a midnight rendezvous.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! What a sweetie! Congratulations


----------



## happybleats

Sfgwife said:


> Hahahha sounds like someone had a midnight rendezvous.


I know right? Why feed a bull when the neighbor bull does the job!! Lol


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh happybleats it sounds like you have the same situation as I do. It’s always fun when our angus cattle come out white, long horn or giant because the neighbors bull got in. But I do have to say though at least you got one adorable baby out of the deal. I love black white faces and black model faces.


----------



## happybleats

Well..its official..herford crosses lol. Promise has a little girl.


----------



## Tanya

Cuuuutttteeeee. She is very beautiful and cute


----------



## happybleats

Me think we are foolish to think our Herford/Dexter cross was too young to breed these girls!! He would barely have been a year old.. When we bought the dexter bull who was older. Hubs figured he would dominate the ladies. Im thinking nope..Chuck got the dates. Talked to our neighbor and his Herford bull was not in that pasture during the time of breeding. Sooo Chuck it is. Live and learn. But I admit..I like the herford influence


----------



## happybleats

Meet Chuck.


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Chuck is a full bodied bull. I love his sterdy neck line and robust brisket. Nice


----------



## Sfgwife

happybleats said:


> Well..its official..herford crosses lol. Promise has a little girl.


Hahaha awwwww so cute! And SO thankful for you that your ladies had no calving problems! Maybe the dexter bull was intimidated by good ole chuck?


----------



## happybleats

Lol..Cowboy seemed to be boss...guess not. Thankfully Herford tend to have small birth weights.


----------



## happybleats

Lexi calved finally!! She was so huge we half expected twins. This little girl is full breed Dexter. And a few hours old..already bouncing around. Lexi is a good mama and one we can milk in the field. 
Queenie and Glory won't be due until summer.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww. I LOVE HER! Congrats!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh fuzzy little moo! So cute!


----------



## fivemoremiles

If you have not had a Dexter steak on your plate you have not had steak.


----------



## goatblessings

She is SO adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya

Co grats. Hope the others have an easy delivery


----------



## Carmen in NC

beautiful congratulations..


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

I want a couple Dexters so bad!!


----------

